
S4: Distributed stream computing platform from Apache - wener
http://incubator.apache.org/s4/
======
blueboxtraveler
S4 was retired (closed) in 2014:
[https://incubator.apache.org/projects/s4.html](https://incubator.apache.org/projects/s4.html)

------
mathgladiator
Also, bad name:
[http://www.supersimplestorageservice.com/](http://www.supersimplestorageservice.com/)

------
bmh100
Is there a guide that lists all the Apache projects and examples of when to
use them?

~~~
yogamahayoga
Here you go -
[https://projects.apache.org/projects.html](https://projects.apache.org/projects.html)

Use case for each project is not apparent unless you check it out
individually.

------
jdoliner
Shameless self promotion, Pachyderm is a slightly different approach to this
problem.

[https://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](https://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

------
alexott
It's look like dead, especially taking into account the other projects like
Flink, Spark, etc. that are alive...

------
tbarbugli
first time I hear about it! Crazy how many tools try to solve this kind of
problem nowadays :O

------
chuhnk
Am I right in saying this project hasn't been updated since 2013?

------
jey
Maybe what you're actually looking for is Apache Kafka?

